# I am a seeker



## Ache Amaze (Oct 30, 2014)

Greetings my name is Ache I need help from a member to parents me please


----------



## crono782 (Oct 30, 2014)

A parent? I don't understand. I get the gist though. You need to find a local lodge and contact them. Where are you at? Maybe we can point you to one.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 31, 2014)

By "parents" I think you have requested a sponsor or mentor.  That person has to be local.  If you list your geography in this thread and/or in your profile we can point you to local resources.


----------



## Ache Amaze (Nov 13, 2014)

I am in North Africa Country Morocco.city Casablanca. I need a Mentor. Someone to take me inn. Thank


----------



## Ache Amaze (Nov 13, 2014)

Sir Crono782. What I mean is. a Mentor. Some one to take me Inn. That is what I mean by PARENT. Thank you


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 13, 2014)

Search for "The Regular Grand Lodge of the Kingdom of Morocco".  According to wikipedia (usual caveats about lack of accuracy) there web site is http://www.glm.ma/entree.htm


----------



## Ache Amaze (Nov 18, 2014)

The link has no address or page. And I make so much inquiries but there is no Lodge here. But there are Masons they meet in either house or hotels.


----------



## Najim khan (Jan 12, 2015)

I am in tanzania country kigambon.city pikori.I need a mentor.someone to take me inn.

Sent from my TECNO M3 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 13, 2015)

Ache Amaze said:


> The link has no address or page. And I make so much inquiries but there is no Lodge here. But there are Masons they meet in either house or hotels.


 
Try this Link.. http://www.glm.ma/entree.htm

You may have to access this Link from your Desktop PC, and not your Mobile Device.


----------

